# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  How to get started with video game botting?

## fooony

Hey, 

I am a programmer with experience in python, c#, java, javascript for a few years. 
Wondering how to get started with video game botting for educational purposes! 

Any tips on good resources for this? 

Cheers mates!

----------


## demerda10

The first step is to stop calling it "video game"

----------


## fameous

First of all you need to analyse the memory d2r is using to identify where information like position etc. Is saved. This is truely the hardest part because their are several mechanism preventing you from using breakpoints to identify pointers and offsets.
Btw. If someone has a working configuration, let me know.

----------

